# Doug White, longtime TV news anchor in Rhode Island



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Channel 10 Providence*

By The Associated Press 
CRANSTON, R.I. - Doug White, a news anchor for nearly three decades at WJAR-TV, died yesterday after a battle with cancer, the station announced. 
He was 61. 
White joined the NBC affiliate in 1978 and served as an anchor of the 6 p.m. and 11 p.m newscasts. In 2001, he began anchoring the 5 p.m. newscast as well. 
Gov. Don Carcieri said White had been the "face of news in southern New England" for more than 20 years. 
"During that period, Doug brought to NBC 10 a sense of dignity and gravitas that garnered the trust of all Rhode Islanders. Besides his work on television, Doug was an important member of our community. He was truly a Rhode Island institution," Carcieri said in a statement. 
Before taking the WJAR-TV position, White worked for six years as an anchor for WPRI-TV in Providence. 
White went on medical leave last year to fight cancer. 
He died at his home in Warwick. 
White is survived by his wife, two sons, a daughter-in-law and three grandchildren, the station said in a news release announcing the death.


----------

